# Parvo Booster at 15 Weeks?



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

So my pup has had his 3 sets of shots... and the vet wanted to schedule another "parvo booster" at 15 weeks old. There reasoning is that the 3rd set of shots has distemper and parvo together and they want to give just a parvo injection 3 weeks after the 3rd set. 

Is this normal?

Thanks!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

The final shot is ususally given at 15 or 16 wks, then a week later rabies.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

All three combos should have included a Distemper and Parvo shot in them. You only need three of these total.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There is no reason to give the parvo only.

It's not the number of vaccination boosters that is important, but the age at which the last one is given. At 12 weeks, the last vaccination should have conferred protection. If there is any doubt, you can always run titers.


----------

